# Kuwadorian Collectibles Shack [Buying/Selling/Trading] (10/23 update) - LF GREEN FEATHER AND DREAMY EGG DATE TRADES



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2019)

_just a general hub of things I'm either looking for or looking to offload, to cut down on my own thread clutter

negotiations are welcome, for items on sale_​

*buying/trading:*​
*





 blue candy (dated 2018)*​*





 july birthstone (ruby) (dated 2018)*​​
*selling/trading:*​
*





 cherry (fruit) x5 - 100 tbt per*​*





 う - 600 tbt*​*





 森 - 3000 tbt*​
​
*trading only:*​
*





 dreamy easter egg (apr 25, 2019) for another dreamy easter egg (dated between dec 29, 2019 - sep 18, 2020)*​*





 green feather (jan 2, 2014) for another green feather (dated between jan 11, 2014 - aug 31, 2016)*​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2019)

midday bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## will. (Sep 16, 2019)

i think my blue house works for what you're looking for but im not sure... do u wanna test it?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 16, 2019)

will. said:


> i think my blue house works for what you're looking for but im not sure... do u wanna test it?



yours is actually 2016. so it's way too new, unfortunately


----------



## will. (Sep 16, 2019)

oop i’m stupid i didn’t even look at the year


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 21, 2019)

bump, now also looking for a 2014 easter egg to trade my 2016 one for (as in the easter egg just called easter egg, not any easter egg from 2014)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 21, 2019)

bump, easter egg obtained, thanks to coach


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 1, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 5, 2019)

bumb


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2019)

2018 blue candy, please


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 5, 2019)

hey! I got a Aug birthstone: 08-25-2017 if that works for you? c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2019)

Naekoya said:


> hey! I got a Aug birthstone: 08-25-2017 if that works for you? c:



ohh, yes!

message too please (whatever you can think of will do)

will send the tbt over


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 5, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ohh, yes!
> 
> message too please (whatever you can think of will do)
> 
> will send the tbt over



sent! tysm <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2019)

yay, one stone left now


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2019)

while other people are going broke for a weird doll, you can get slightly richer by selling me a 2018 july birthstone


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 24, 2019)

offer's still valid


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 1, 2020)

wildtown is a goddamned treasure I don't deserve to have met


----------



## Hatori (Mar 1, 2020)

Dang, are you only looking for Galaxy egg or will you sell for pure TBT?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 1, 2020)

Hatori said:


> Dang, are you only looking for Galaxy egg or will you sell for pure TBT?



galaxy only. sorry

EXCEPTION to if I could get a three-way transaction going where one person paid for my disco and I used those funds to pay for another member's galaxy at about the same time, but otherwise just looking to trade


----------



## Hatori (Mar 1, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> galaxy only. sorry
> 
> EXCEPTION to if I could get a three-way transaction going where one person paid for my disco and I used those funds to pay for another member's galaxy at about the same time, but otherwise just looking to trade



I understand! If the stars align, I'd be happy to offer TBT for the disco in a 3-way trade! Regardless, good luck with your search!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 3, 2020)

evening bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2020)

bump. now looking for a newer isabelle as well

the one I currently have to date trade should be from her 2017 collectible release event. though if anyone wants a more specific timestamp, I can pull it out real quick to check


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## Maiana (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello~ I was wondering if the Isabelle in my lineup would work?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2020)

Maiana said:


> Hello~ I was wondering if the Isabelle in my lineup would work?



I.... think?

if you're fine with date trading and for some reason I've derped up on times though, I can always just send back

also, if you're fine, any message? (message please for me, whatever you can come up with will be fine)


----------



## Maiana (Mar 13, 2020)

Sounds good to me! & No message for me is fine


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2020)

yay, it works!

big thanks


----------



## Maiana (Mar 13, 2020)

Glad I could help!  Enjoy!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 7, 2020)

bump, added a few things

may add some more later, idk


----------



## Crash (May 7, 2020)

would you do 175 for the sakura? c:


----------



## BalloonFight (May 7, 2020)

I'll take the Sakura for 200 TBT


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 7, 2020)

Crash said:


> would you do 175 for the sakura? c:





BalloonFight said:


> I'll take the Sakura for 200 TBT


I'll just sell to you both, to make things nice and easy

just lmk if you want a message


----------



## BalloonFight (May 7, 2020)

Sending TBT right now. Would love a nice message 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

TBT sent!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 8, 2020)

bump, added even more


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## skarmoury (May 10, 2020)

good luck bump for u


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 11, 2020)

buy my stuff

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



skarmoury said:


> good luck bump for u


tfw you didn't even notice your thread got a bump lol

thanks~!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 12, 2020)

still available


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

one last bump for today

added even more, and overhauled the op a bit to make it all more streamlined


----------



## Cadbberry (May 13, 2020)

Could I get the Pink Lily please?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> Could I get the Pink Lily please?


oh, yeah

want any message?


----------



## Cadbberry (May 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh, yeah
> 
> want any message?


Leave me any message you want


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

bumpin'


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

it's gonna be a bumpy ride


----------



## -Zora- (May 13, 2020)

I'll take a mother's day carnation for 100 tbt


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> I'll take a mother's day carnation for 100 tbt


sure!

would you like a message?


----------



## -Zora- (May 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> sure!
> 
> would you like a message?


You can put anything you want


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> You can put anything you want


(friendly reminder I need to see the tbt first)


----------



## -Zora- (May 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> (friendly reminder I need to see the tbt first)


Woop sorry I got distracted. Sent the tbt!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 13, 2020)

-Zora- said:


> Woop sorry I got distracted. Sent the tbt!


yeah, np

(and right after I got distracted dealing with a goofy dog, so lol)

anyways, item should be sent now. enjoy!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2020)

hi


----------



## Flyffel (May 18, 2020)

May I bump this?


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 19, 2020)

Hi! What are the dates for your coal?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Hi! What are the dates for your coal?


they're balloon tour coals, so Dec 29, 2019 at 12:34 AM, based off of est/edt (whatever one we're on right now, I forget) time


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 19, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> they're balloon tour coals, so Dec 29, 2019 at 12:34 AM, based off of est/edt (whatever one we're on right now, I forget) time


Oof those dates won't work. Sorry! Oh and it is EST!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 20, 2020)

stuff's still here


----------



## rubyy (May 20, 2020)

what's the date of your cyan house?:3


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 20, 2020)

What's the date on your peach??


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2020)

Rubyy said:


> what's the date of your cyan house?:3


Mar 14, 2014 at 5:00 AM EST

I can never remember which is cyan though, but they both share the same timestamp


BungoTheElf said:


> What's the date on your peach??


May 19, 2016 at 3:03 PM  EST


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 21, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> Mar 14, 2014 at 5:00 AM EST
> 
> I can never remember which is cyan though, but they both share the same timestamp
> 
> May 19, 2016 at 3:03 PM  EST


I'll take it!!    Sending bells now!


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 21, 2020)

Could I reserve a collectible? I’d really love your _ぶ  _to be part of my lineup, I’ve got 800 tbt saved in the bank and most of it I’ve made today, so as I continue to sell stuff for tbt, I should have enough for it soon! Let me know if this is possible  thank you


----------



## rubyy (May 21, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> Mar 14, 2014 at 5:00 AM EST
> 
> I can never remember which is cyan though, but they both share the same timestamp
> 
> May 19, 2016 at 3:03 PM  EST



tysm for replying^^ but i'm looking for 2013 unfortunately


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> Could I reserve a collectible? I’d really love your _ぶ _to be part of my lineup, I’ve got 800 tbt saved in the bank and most of it I’ve made today, so as I continue to sell stuff for tbt, I should have enough for it soon! Let me know if this is possible  thank you


not doing reservations right now, but so long as nobody else has grabbed, you're free to when ready, of course

sorry



Rubyy said:


> tysm for replying^^ but i'm looking for 2013 unfortunately


haha, good luck


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 21, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> not doing reservations right now, but so long as nobody else has grabbed, you're free to when ready, of course
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...


Okie, I understand o (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

Hi, would you be open to trading your ど for mine? Mine is June 11 2017 and I'm looking for one that's mid-2016 or older =)


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 22, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Hi, would you be open to trading your ど for mine? Mine is June 11 2017 and I'm looking for one that's mid-2016 or older =)


yeah, sure

any message?


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, sure
> 
> any message?


thanks! and anything deer related would be great! 
sending you mine rn! (might take a sec since this is my first time sending a collectible)

edit: sent! please let me know if you received it


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

thank-you-for-the-perfect-message bump!


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

ヾ(^ω^*) Hiiii, I’m ready to buy the _ ぶ _


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 23, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> ヾ(^ω^*) Hiiii, I’m ready to buy the _ ぶ _


hihi, would you like a message?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> hihi, would you like a message?


Something cute I guess ʅ(⑅*´◡`)ʃ I’m not too fussed, I will send the tbt now!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 23, 2020)

buy buy buy
also trade


----------



## biibii (May 23, 2020)

whats the date on your blue house c:?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 23, 2020)

biibii said:


> whats the date on your blue house c:?


Jun 11, 2017 at 11:47 PM EST


----------



## biibii (May 23, 2020)

thank you!!!


----------



## Flyffel (May 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## grah (May 24, 2020)

what's the date on _your ど ?_


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2020)

allybishop said:


> what's the date on _your ど ?_





LambdaDelta said:


> Jun 11, 2017 at 11:47 PM EST


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

What dates are your Father’s Day carnations and spring shamrock? Tried to look at your inventory but they aren’t active


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 25, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> What dates are your Father’s Day carnations and spring shamrock? Tried to look at your inventory but they aren’t active


carnations: Jun 19, 2016 at 11:08-09 AM EST
shamrock: Mar 20, 2016 at 1:47 PM EST


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

I can’t even be bothered to check my lineup dates lol I’ll just buy all 3 

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

400 TBT sent


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 25, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> I can’t even be bothered to check my lineup dates lol I’ll just buy all 3
> Post automatically merged: 3 minutes ago
> 400 TBT sent


want any message(s)?


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

No message is fine!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 26, 2020)

some stuff still here


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 27, 2020)

gib eg


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 28, 2020)

buybuybuy

also trade


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)

Hi! Could we date trade coals? Tysm!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 28, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Hi! Could we date trade coals? Tysm!


it's only about a day older, but if that's ok, then sure

any message(s)?


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> it's only about a day older, but if that's ok, then sure
> 
> any message(s)?


Yes! I have a Jingle that will go before it, so it will be perfect!


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 28, 2020)

Tysm!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 28, 2020)

bump, now also looking for a 2016 fair red feather to date swap for


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2020)

hi


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 30, 2020)

dead hours revival


----------



## Flyffel (May 30, 2020)

bumpsss


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2020)

bum


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 1, 2020)

dwnq


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello! @Flyffel messaged me a while ago about my 2018 blue candy. I wasn’t able to give it to them then, but I can sell it now!! The date is Oct. 30, 2018 if that helps!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 2, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Hello! @Flyffel messaged me a while ago about my 2018 blue candy. I wasn’t able to give it to them then, but I can sell it now!! The date is Oct. 30, 2018 if that helps!


date might be sadly off, pending time zone ****, but can you put it active rq, so I can see?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 2, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> date might be sadly off, pending time zone ****, but can you put it active rq, so I can see?


I made it active, hopefully you can see it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 2, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I made it active, hopefully you can see it.


ouch, yeah, it's still a day too old

sorry, but thanks for offering


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 2, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> ouch, yeah, it's still a day too old
> 
> sorry, but thanks for offering


That’s alright, I hope you find it soon!!


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 2, 2020)

Awww


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 3, 2020)

hello


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Dates on cherry?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 4, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Dates on cherry?


Mar 1, 2016 at 5:18 AM
Oct 1, 2019 at 11:22 AM
Oct 1, 2019 at 12:43 PM 
Oct 2, 2019 at 5:36 PM
Oct 2, 2019 at 5:37 PM

tbt time


----------



## Fye (Jun 5, 2020)

_βυmρ_


----------



## Blink. (Jun 6, 2020)

disco bump 
｡ﾟ✶ฺ.ヽ(* ´ ∀ ` *)ﾉ.✶ฺﾟ｡​


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 7, 2020)

it's dead hours now, basically, so why not?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 7, 2020)

bumump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 7, 2020)

bum up


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2020)

ど sold


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 15, 2020)

Friendly bump!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 18, 2020)

buu


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 28, 2020)

buy my stuff

or sell/trade me stuffs


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 20, 2020)

idk why


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi! What are the dates on your Lumps of Coal?  I may be interested in date trading, if you’re open to that!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 20, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! What are the dates on your Lumps of Coal?  I may be interested in date trading, if you’re open to that!


dec 28/30, 2019


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 20, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> dec 28/30, 2019


Oh dear, that’s way too new for me  Sorry about that! Good luck with selling them!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 26, 2020)

I need dust


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Wickel (Nov 3, 2020)

What would you offer for a candy corn egg?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> What would you offer for a candy corn egg?


think I saw it selling for 550 last. would that work?


----------



## Wickel (Nov 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> think I saw it selling for 550 last. would that work?



Yeah, that's totally fine by me!  I'll send over the egg!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020

Actually, would you like a message with it?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello, what’s the date on your mori?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> Yeah, that's totally fine by me!  I'll send over the egg!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> Actually, would you like a message with it?


message please, yes. I'll send over the tbt

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020



ReeBear said:


> Hello, what’s the date on your mori? ☺


sept. 8th, 2014


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> message please, yes. I'll send over the tbt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2020
> 
> ...


Could I get the mori please? Happy with or without a message


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Could I get the mori please? Happy with or without a message ☺


yes!

I'll send over just as soon as payment's confirmed

edit: and sent. enjoy!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2020)

bump!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 4, 2020)

bumb


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ll buy your Lump of Coal if you still have it!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I’ll buy your Lump of Coal if you still have it!


yup, I do. any message?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> yup, I do. any message?



You can leave a message or leave it as blank.  It’s up to you.

Thank you!  Sending the TBT now.


----------



## Radio (Nov 10, 2020)

@LambdaDelta what are the date and time on the cherries?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2020)

Radio said:


> @LambdaDelta what are the date and time on the cherries?





LambdaDelta said:


> Mar 1, 2016 at 5:18 AM
> Oct 1, 2019 at 11:22 AM
> Oct 1, 2019 at 12:43 PM
> Oct 2, 2019 at 5:36 PM
> ...


think this is still right


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2021)

feathers


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2021)

a feet hrs


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 20, 2021)

fresh tea


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2021)

may as well bump this too


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 23, 2021)

hi hi


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 9, 2021)

revival, in case I end up needing funds


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi Lambda! I'd be interested in your mori - would you consider trading it for a camp collectible? If so, which one would you like? ^^

Also: could I ask for your cherry dates please?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 10, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Hi Lambda! I'd be interested in your mori - would you consider trading it for a camp collectible? If so, which one would you like? ^^
> 
> Also: could I ask for your cherry dates please?


I'm interested in obtaining one of each of the jellies and possibly a shell plush too, provided I can get get enough in tokens/trades for all the jellies. just lmk what offer(s) with those sound fair and I'll see what I like

as for the cherries


LambdaDelta said:


> Mar 1, 2016 at 5:18 AM
> Oct 1, 2019 at 11:22 AM
> Oct 1, 2019 at 12:43 PM
> Oct 2, 2019 at 5:36 PM
> ...


I believe this is still accurate


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 10, 2021)

Cool, I’ll get back to you once I have some more tokens and a better idea of what the new collectibles are worth 

As for the cherries, would you consider date trading your 2016 cherry for my march 2021 one?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 10, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Cool, I’ll get back to you once I have some more tokens and a better idea of what the new collectibles are worth
> 
> As for the cherries, would you consider date trading your 2016 cherry for my march 2021 one?


that sounds fine for both. just lmk when you have a better idea on the new collectible values and your own tokens availability

although looking again, it seems the 2016 cherry is dated may 19th actually. would that still be fine? and if so, want any message?

(you don't have to bother with any message for mine, if you don't want to. since it'll just go in the selling listing)


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 10, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> that sounds fine for both. just lmk when you have a better idea on the new collectible values and your own tokens availability
> 
> although looking again, it seems the 2016 cherry is dated may 19th actually. would that still be fine? and if so, want any message?
> 
> (you don't have to bother with any message for mine, if you don't want to. since it'll just go in the selling listing)


Ah that's fine! the 2016 is what I'm after, month and day don't matter right now  thank you so much for date trading with me, that's amazing! <3 As for the message please write: A sweet summer treat 

Will send my cherry now!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 10, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> Ah that's fine! the 2016 is what I'm after, month and day don't matter right now  thank you so much for date trading with me, that's amazing! <3 As for the message please write: A sweet summer treat
> 
> Will send my cherry now!


sent over. enjoy!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 12, 2021)

⬆up⬆


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 14, 2021)

bump, aquilla requested to have me not hold the mori while she figures things out. so if anyone else wants to snipe it up, here's your chance


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 23, 2021)

may as well bump this, since my date hunts have been going decently well the past day

also, everything else is still as listed


----------

